# Please can anyone advise? Living in France and working in Geneva



## HK_01

Hi, I am from the UK and have accepted a job offer with a Swiss company located on the Geneva/France border. 

Does anyone know if it is going to be possible for my family and I to live on the France side of the border (and what visa I would need)? We would not need recourse to public funds and I would be classed as a 'highly skilled' worker if relevant - just that I would be working in Geneva.

I am cursing Brexit - from what I have read, it used to be a whole lot easier!

Thanks in advance


----------



## EuroTrash

Permit G (cross-border commuter permit)







www.sem.admin.ch




may help. If you do not currently reside in France it looks complicated, unfortunately.


----------



## Peasant

HK_01 said:


> Hi, I am from the UK and have accepted a job offer with a Swiss company located on the Geneva/France border.
> Does anyone know if it is going to be possible for my family and I to live on the France side of the border (and what visa I would need)?


This is something that your Swiss company, on the French/Swiss border, should be used to dealing with as many people in the Geneva area live in France as it's cheaper. Have you asked them for help?


----------



## Yours truly confused

If you have not already done so you should pose this same question on the englishexpat forum in Switzerland, it has been asked and discussed many, many times. I cannot help with specifics as we lived near the centre of the country when we were there.


----------

